# Barbara Rudnik 49x



## Harivo (9 Juli 2006)




----------



## Driver (12 Juli 2006)

klasse mix von frau Rudnik ... danke dir!


----------



## Letti (14 Aug. 2006)

Barbara jawohl mehr davon deutsche stars sind immer ein augenschmaus


----------



## barnigumble (14 Nov. 2006)

Danke für den mix von Frau Rudnik


----------



## Fetbo (15 Nov. 2006)

nette frau und nette bilder!


----------



## darwin14 (1 Juni 2008)

woher stammen denn die fotos mit dem schwarzen seidenstoff?


----------



## maierchen (1 Juni 2008)

Hoffentlich geht das mit ihrem Krebs gut aus!
:thx:für die Bilder!


----------



## gavia (1 Juni 2008)

wunderbare Frau, kann sich echt sehen lassen


----------



## benii (29 Aug. 2009)

DANKE.
Sie war wirklich ein Männertraum, auch im fortgeschrittenen Alter. Möge sie in frieden ruhen.


----------



## amon amarth (7 Nov. 2009)

schade schade schade !!!


----------



## Punisher (7 Feb. 2010)

Die Besten sterben jung


----------



## Sierae (8 Feb. 2010)

Schöne Auswahl! 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Blackranger (8 Feb. 2010)

Eine tolle Bilderauswahl von Barbara Rudnik. Danke Dir dafür.


----------



## plan66 (9 Feb. 2010)

big thank's for this Barbara mix!


----------



## figo7 (10 Feb. 2010)

danke...Möge sie in frieden ruhen.


----------



## murky555 (17 Apr. 2011)

schoener mix:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## fredclever (17 Apr. 2011)

Danke dafürf.


----------



## a2paul123 (20 Apr. 2011)

eine tolle Frau


----------



## Erebor (23 Apr. 2011)

Danke für die Bilder, schade , daß sie nicht mehr ist. Frohe Ostern!


----------



## badman42 (23 Apr. 2011)

schön!!!


----------



## Soloro (23 Apr. 2011)

Schade,daß sie so früh sterben mußte.Ich habe sie gerne gesehen.
Danke für diese tollen Bilder! :thumbup:


----------



## Michel-Ismael (26 Apr. 2011)

Ich fand immer, dass die eine tolle Frau ist.
Leider viel zu früh gestorben.

Danke für die Bilder !


----------



## RP59 (17 Dez. 2011)

sehr gute bilder von ihr, danke


----------

